# Sólo hay dos palancas que muevan



## hollylargo

Buenas a todos

Acabo de topar con esta cita: "Sólo hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres: el miedo y el interés."

Seguro que ya sabéis qué voy a preguntar... ¿Por qué usar el subjuntivo aquí? Tengo una suposición de que si se dice "Sólo hay dos palancas que *mueven* a los hombres...", significa que dispongo de una caja llena de varias palancas, pero sólo dos de ellas "mueven a los hombres". Me acuerda a otra frase que es "Es el lugar más bonito que jamás haya visitado". Creo que se trata de la misma idea, pero la verdad es que en realidad no sé cómo explicarlo. ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¡Me va a volver loca hasta que lo comprenda bien! Gracias


----------



## Li'l Bull

Hi, hollylargo.

As you know, language is not always easy to rationalise, but I'll try and give you my two pence worth.

The subjuctive mood is used for hypothetical events (conditionals, wishes, possibilities...). In your sentence, I think both the subjunctive "muevan" and the indicative "mueven" would work. If you use the subjunctive, it sounds as if you're saying, "it might happen, or it might not". In other words, it's a hypothesis that will come true under certain circumstances (i.e. when people are either afraid or interested). By using the indicative, it sounds a little bit more certain (although it is obviously a generalisation/hypothesis as well).


----------



## chileno

I think it is wrong.

Now if that were rewritten as "Solo hay dos palancas que puedan mover..." it sounds better, at least to me.


----------



## Sendro Páez

hollylargo said:


> Buenas a todos*:*
> Acabo de topar con esta cita: "Sólo hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres: el miedo y el interés*".*
> Seguro que ya sabéis qué voy a preguntar... ¿Por qué usar el subjuntivo aquí? Tengo *la* suposición de que si se dice "Sólo hay dos palancas que *mueven* a los hombres...", significa que dispongo de una caja llena de varias palancas, pero sólo dos de ellas "mueven a los hombres". Me *recuerda* a otra frase que es*:* "Es el lugar más bonito que jamás haya visitado". Creo que se trata de la misma idea, pero la verdad es que en realidad no sé cómo explicarlo. ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¡Me va a volver loca hasta que lo comprenda bien! Gracias


(Muy bien tu puntuación; solo fallos menores. Si lo haces un poco mejor, no conseguirás pasar por española.)

Con el calor que tenemos estos días por Madrid, no debo permitir que se te siga recalentando el cerebro con este tema. Vayamos con lo fácil primero:
- _Sólo hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres [...]_ significa que el movimiento de los hombres, hecho real y verificado, se debe a dos palancas (ni una ni tres ni cuatro, sino dos). Aristóteles lo clasificaría como "en acto".
- _Sólo hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres [...]_ significa que la posibilidad de tal movimiento depende de dos palancas (y de sólo dos). Para Aristóteles, movimiento "en potencia" y de ahí la mención de chileno al verbo _poder_.​
Ahora vamos con lo que dijiste de la caja llena de palancas y todo eso, a lo que no le veo mala pinta, relacionado con la presencia del adverbio _sólo_. Vamos a simular su ausencia:
- _Hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres [...]_ significa que existen dos palancas que producen el movimiento de los hombres. Nuevamente, el movimiento es real, no una hipótesis.
- _¿Hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres?_ inquiere por la existencia de las palancas o por su número, quién sabe, pero el movimiento de los hombres se toma como algo real.
- _¿Hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres?_ inquiere por la existencia de las palancas o por su número, pero el movimiento es cuestionable. La diferencia con la pregunta anterior es mínima, aunque esta excita más la imaginación, claramente.
- _Hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres [...]_ se parece a _Es el lugar más bonito que jamás haya visitado_. Yo no usaría ninguna, por excesivamente enfáticas, soñadoras, poéticas, fantasiosas... En la segunda, el uso del subjuntivo está muy asociado al uso de _jamás_, pero en la primera ni siquiera existe esta excusa, así que no creo probable que nadie la diga.​
Para acabar: relacionado con el hipotético uso de estas dos últimas frases está el castizo concepto de _cursi_, que carece de (buen) equivalente en inglés. Búscalo en el DRAE para ver lo que digo, porque a menudo se usa mal en España.


----------



## hollylargo

chileno said:


> I think it is wrong.
> 
> Now if that were rewritten as "Solo hay dos palancas que puedan mover..." it sounds better, at least to me.



Es una cita de verdad, supuestamente fue dicha por Napoleón Bonaparte. A lo mejor es algo antiguo, pero si la buscas, la encontrarás sin problemas. 



Sendro Páez said:


> (Muy bien tu puntuación; solo fallos menores. Si lo haces un poco mejor, no conseguirás pasar por española.)
> 
> Con el calor que tenemos estos días por Madrid, no debo permitir que se te siga recalentando el cerebro con este tema. Vayamos con lo fácil primero:
> - _Sólo hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres [...]_ significa que el movimiento de los hombres, hecho real y verificado, se debe a dos palancas (ni una ni tres ni cuatro, sino dos). Aristóteles lo clasificaría como "en acto".
> - _Sólo hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres [...]_ significa que la posibilidad de tal movimiento depende de dos palancas (y de sólo dos). Para Aristóteles, movimiento "en potencia" y de ahí la mención de chileno al verbo _poder_.​
> Ahora vamos con lo que dijiste de la caja llena de palancas y todo eso, a lo que no le veo mala pinta, relacionado con la presencia del adverbio _sólo_. Vamos a simular su ausencia:
> - _Hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres [...]_ significa que existen dos palancas que producen el movimiento de los hombres. Nuevamente, el movimiento es real, no una hipótesis.
> - _¿Hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres?_ inquiere por la existencia de las palancas o por su número, quién sabe, pero el movimiento de los hombres se toma como algo real.
> - _¿Hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres?_ inquiere por la existencia de las palancas o por su número, pero el movimiento es cuestionable. La diferencia con la pregunta anterior es mínima, aunque esta excita más la imaginación, claramente.
> - _Hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres [...]_ se parece a _Es el lugar más bonito que jamás haya visitado_. Yo no usaría ninguna, por excesivamente enfáticas, soñadoras, poéticas, fantasiosas... En la segunda, el uso del subjuntivo está muy asociado al uso de _jamás_, pero en la primera ni siquiera existe esta excusa, así que no creo probable que nadie la diga.​
> Para acabar: relacionado con el hipotético uso de estas dos últimas frases está el castizo concepto de _cursi_, que carece de (buen) equivalente en inglés. Búscalo en el DRAE para ver lo que digo, porque a menudo se usa mal en España.



Vaya, muchísimas gracias. Pero esto: "Si lo haces un poco mejor, no conseguirás pasar por española". ¿Quieres decir que si mejoro, que no conseguiré pasar por española? Que lástima  Gracias por las correcciones, siempre son agradecidas.

Por desgracia, la verdad es que sí que tengo que preocuparme por estos temas, porque estoy para empezar el cuarto curso de mis estudios y en cuanto al subjuntivo, pues esperan que lo entendamos a la perfección. Pero no puedo con este calor… De todas maneras, creo que ya lo entiendo un poco mejor, aunque si he entendido bien parece que es una frase muy poética que no aparece en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## Sendro Páez

hollylargo said:


> ¿Quieres decir que si mejoro, que no conseguiré pasar por española?


Lamentablemente, hoy en día en España no se cuida la ortografía; como tú estás, en este apartado, por encima de la media de los españoles, ¡tendrías que cometer más errores para parecer uno de nosotros!


hollylargo said:


> si he entendido bien parece que es una frase muy poética que no aparece en el lenguaje hablado.


¡No, no, cuidado! Me parece que no me expliqué bien o que omití algún detalle importante, así que reordeno mis ideas:

I. Tu frase original (con el "sólo" y el verbo de la subordinada en subjuntivo) me suena estupenda, es perfectamente normal y la puede decir cualquiera, igual que sucede con esta otra: _Sólo hay dos cosas que prefiera a vaguear: dormir y no hacer nada_. Esta no es de Napoleón sino de... ¡Sendro Páez!

II. Puse la primera variante a tu frase original (que empieza por "sólo" también, pero tiene el verbo subordinado en indicativo) para establecer el contraste indicativo-subjuntivo que tú ya habías planteado. Bueno, esta variante también es cosa de todos los días.

III. Ahora bien, si ambas son tan comunes, ¿cuándo usar una u otra? ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre lo expresado por una y por otra?:
· La _del indicativo_ dice (i), implícitamente, que existe la posibilidad del movimiento de los hombres, y (ii) que ese movimiento se realiza, que es el dato importante.
· La _del subjuntivo_ dice (i) que existe la posibilidad del movimiento de los hombres, y (ii) que no interesa si el movimiento se realiza o no, porque lo importante es la posibilidad del movimiento, el movimiento como hipótesis.​
IV. Las otras cuatro variantes las puse en previsión de esta posible repregunta tuya: _¿Qué pasa si quitamos el adverbio del inicio?_ Creí, por tu texto, que ibas a ir en esa línea de investigación y me adelanté. Dicho esto, no mires las cuatro variantes de las que quité el "sólo", porque parece que te confundieron más de lo que te ayudaron. O, por lo menos, no las mires antes de haber asimilado los apartados I, II y III.


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> I think it is wrong.
> 
> Now if that were rewritten as "Solo hay dos palancas que puedan mover..." it sounds better, at least to me.





hollylargo said:


> Es una cita de verdad, supuestamente fue dicha por Napoleón Bonaparte. A lo mejor es algo antiguo, pero si la buscas, la encontrarás sin problemas.



Excelente! Que yo sepa el idioma nativo de Napoleón era el francés.


----------



## Sendro Páez

chileno said:


> Que yo sepa el idioma nativo de Napoleón era el francés.


Y como sin duda no ignoras tampoco, chileno, la 3ª persona, plural, del presente de indicativo de los verbos regulares franceses (como es, por ejemplo, _mover_), es igual que la 3ª persona, plural, del presente de subjuntivo.

Aquí viene WordReference al rescate de quienes tienen menos fresco el francés >>> http://www.wordreference.com/conj/FrVerbs.aspx?v=mouvoir

Es significativo que, pudiendo elegir entre indicativo y subjuntivo, las traductores al español de la frase escogieran el segundo modo. Así que: muy bien escogido el ejemplo, hollylargo.


----------



## SevenDays

hollylargo said:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Acabo de topar con esta cita: "Sólo hay dos palancas que muevan a los hombres: el miedo y el interés."
> 
> Seguro que ya sabéis qué voy a preguntar... ¿Por qué usar el subjuntivo aquí? Tengo una suposición de que si se dice "Sólo hay dos palancas que *mueven* a los hombres...", significa que dispongo de una caja llena de varias palancas, pero sólo dos de ellas "mueven a los hombres". Me acuerda a otra frase que es "Es el lugar más bonito que jamás haya visitado". Creo que se trata de la misma idea, pero la verdad es que en realidad no sé cómo explicarlo. ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¡Me va a volver loca hasta que lo comprenda bien! Gracias



"Hay" denota _existencia_, lo cual invita al indicativo con mucha naturalidad: _sólo hay dos palancas que muev*e*n a los hombres_. Ahora bien, ¿a qué se debe el uso del subjuntivo? Quizás el original francés use el subjuntivo, y la traducción quiere ser fiel al modo. Sin tomar en cuenta el texto original, la explicación estará en los valores propios del subjuntivo en español. Uno de los valores del subjuntivo es el de "no realización"; es decir, con "que muev*a*n a los hombres", se presenta la acción de "mover" como algo que no está ocurriendo en el momento mismo del habla (pero se entiende que puede ocurrir en cualquier momento). Dada la existencia que transmite "hay", este uso del subjuntivo quizás no sea universalmente aceptado.

Saludos


----------



## chileno

SevenDays said:


> "Hay" denota _existencia_, lo cual invita al indicativo con mucha naturalidad: _sólo hay dos palancas que muev*e*n a los hombres_. Ahora bien, ¿a qué se debe el uso del subjuntivo? Quizás el original francés use el subjuntivo, y la traducción quiere ser fiel al modo. Sin tomar en cuenta el texto original, la explicación estará en los valores propios del subjuntivo en español. Uno de los valores del subjuntivo es el de "no realización"; es decir, con "que muev*a*n a los hombres", se presenta la acción de "mover" como algo que no está ocurriendo en el momento mismo del habla (pero se entiende que puede ocurrir en cualquier momento). Dada la existencia que transmite "hay", este uso del subjuntivo quizás no sea universalmente aceptado.
> 
> Saludos



Tal cual.


----------



## duvija

Yo no usaría el subjuntivo.


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> Yo no usaría el subjuntivo.



Yo lo usaría como lo sugerí en #3 o estaría mal?


----------



## SevenDays

A mí no me sale con facilidad "sólo hay dos palancas que muev*a*n", pero también veo el subjuntivo ya más aceptable con "pueda" pues como verbo auxiliar "poder" introduce el matiz de _posibilidad_. Eso sí, todavía está este bendito "hay" que sigue transmitiendo la idea de "existencia"; o sea, que también será, me imagino, más común el indicativo: _sólo hay dos palancas que pued*e*n mover_. 

Saludos


----------



## chileno

SevenDays said:


> A mí no me sale con facilidad "sólo hay dos palancas que muev*a*n", pero también veo el subjuntivo ya más aceptable con "pueda" pues como verbo auxiliar "poder" introduce el matiz de _posibilidad_. Eso sí, todavía está este bendito "hay" que sigue transmitiendo la idea de "existencia"; o sea, que también será, me imagino, más común el indicativo: _sólo hay dos palancas que pued*e*n mover_.
> 
> Saludos



Tal cual.


----------



## Cenzontle

Among all this discussion, hollylargo, don't lose sight of the fact that
when you *assert* the existence of something with "hay", the relative clause that modifies it will be in the indicative.
All the examples I've found with "hay [word + noun] que [subjunctive]" are either *negating *or *questioning *the existence of something. 
Enjoy the anomaly of this sentence and then forget it as a model.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Cenzontle said:


> Among all this discussion, hollylargo, don't lose sight of the fact that when you *assert* the existence of something with "hay", the relative clause that modifies it will be in the indicative.
> All the examples I've found with "hay [word + noun] que [subjunctive]" are either *negating *or *questioning *the existence of something.
> Enjoy the anomaly of this sentence and then forget it as a model.


Cenzontle, me temo que discrepo...

Si todos los ejemplos que has encontrado con esta estructura están negando o cuestionando la existencia de algo,
1º) has buscado poco, porque también están las frases que muestran pesimismo o decepción respecto a tal existencia (como puede ser esta de Napoleón), y
2º) esto demuestra que esta frase no es una _anomalía_, porque a todas horas negamos o cuestionamos la existencia de las cosas (y para qué hablar de lo mucho que nos deprimen o nos decepcionan).​
Un par de ejemplos:
- Hay apenas tres artesanos que hagan este tipo de trabajo [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo]
- Hay como mucho cuatrocientos millones de mujeres que me resulten atractivas [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo]
- Hay solo una canción que me guste en el disco [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo]
- Hay cuatro o cinco sabiondos que sepan de lo que hablo [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo; ¡e incluso me arriesgo sin adverbio!]
.
.​
Creo que deberías revisar lo de "the relative clause [...] will be in the indicative" y lo de "the anomaly of this sentence". Estoy de acuerdo en que estas frases no aparecen todos los días, pero de ahí a pretender que no existen...


----------



## Li'l Bull

This issue is getting more interesting than it seemed to me at first.

From my vantage point as a native speaker of Spanish, I agree with Sendro.

The subjuntive sounds perfectly good to me in all those examples with "hay" that include _restrictive _words like "sólo", "apenas" or "como mucho".

All of Sendro's examples sound alright to me except the last one, i.e. "Hay cuatro o cinco sabiondos que sepan de lo que hablo". In this case, the subjuntive would sound fine (to me) only if a word like "apenas" or "sólo" was added - again, this reinforces my theory that a restrictive word is needed if we want to use the subjuntive (a numeral is not restrictive in itself, it rather denotes a specific amount).


----------



## duvija

Li'l Bull said:


> This issue is getting more interesting than it seemed to me at first.
> 
> From my vantage point as a native speaker of Spanish, I agree with Sendro.
> 
> The subjuntive sounds perfectly good to me in all those examples with "hay" that include _restrictive _words like "sólo", "apenas" or "como mucho".
> 
> All of Sendro's examples sound alright to me except the last one, i.e. "Hay cuatro o cinco sabiondos que sepan de lo que hablo". In this case, the subjuntive would sound fine (to me) only if a word like "apenas" or "sólo" was added - again, this reinforces my theory that a restrictive word is needed if we want to use the subjuntive (a numeral is not restrictive in itself, it rather denotes a specific amount).



Agreed!


----------



## Sendro Páez

Li'l Bull said:


> All of Sendro's examples sound alright to me except the last one, i.e. "Hay cuatro o cinco sabiondos que sepan de lo que hablo".


What a dirty old trapper I am! Yeah, I expected objections on the fourth example, that's for sure... And I also hoped that somebody would come to agree with the first three lines by the time they disapproved of the last one. As Li'l Bull would say, "One day Karma will repay me for all the bad deeds I have done."

I believe that the last sentence, though strange, is possible in spoken language when the context provides the same idea as one of those _restrictive_ locutions (my first time ever using this word) would give. I will hardly find myself pronouncing that sentence, but never say never... Let me a try:
- Con este profesor siempre sucede lo mismo. Empieza por cosas facilitas y piensas: "¡Qué bien!, hoy voy a comprender toda la clase". A los quince minutos, ha explicado ya tres o cuatro teoremas que no te han convencido nada. A la media hora, estás completamente perdido y miras al resto de la clase: "Hay cuatro o cinco sabiondos que sepan de lo que habla. Los demás no nos estamos enterando de nada...".

Anyway, what I tried to make clear in posts #4 and #16 (and once again here) is the importance of paying attention to the word "sólo" at the beginning. For me, it wasn't a random choice, the usage of subjunctive.


----------



## duvija

I could tolerate the sentence in #19, if I add 'tal vez'.

_Hay 4 o 5 sabiondos que tal vez sepan de lo que habla._


----------



## chileno

Eso me suena a pregunta... 

Y eso que me sueno solo.


----------



## HoshiBcn

Humildemente opino que el uso del subjuntivo suaviza la frase no la da por certera del todo. Indica posibilidad. Si decimos "hay dos palancas que mueven" estamos explicando algo que esta ocurriendo dia a dia y de lo que estamos seguros del todo. Pero diciendo "que muevan" damos una connotación poética y más abstracta. Algo que pensamos pero que no es una verdad del todo. Por ello creo que en este tipo de citas tan subjetivas el uso del subjuntivo es acertado.


----------



## jilar

Creo que el más acertado sería el uso del subjuntivo.
Por encima de todo estamos ante una opinión particular, por lo visto del mismísimo Napoleón, ... que podía ser muy buen estratega militar, pero sus opiniones son ... eso, opiniones subjetivas.

Por otro lado, entre todo lo que se ha comentado en este tema, a la hora de hablar, en el día a día, no creo que le demos tantas vueltas a cómo manifestar una frase, cada cual la manifestará como esté acostumbrado o en ese momento le surja de la cabeza. Ambas son posibles, creo. Es una elección personal al fin y al cabo de cómo manifestarla.

Para él había esas dos "palancas". Y para otra persona podían ser más ¿o no? Seguro que un romántico añadiría: el amor.
Y seguramente Gollum, sí, el de >El señor de los anillos<, añada "su tesoro" ... -El anillo que todo lo puede- 

Por lo tanto no hay nada, o mejor dicho no debería haberlo, con total certeza en esa frase personal de Napoleón.

Es como en la antigüedad que parece ser tenían (creían tener únicamente) 4 elementos; tierra, agua, aire y fuego.
En su momento decían: El mundo se compone de sólo 4 elementos, tierra, ...
Y eso lo tomaban como una verdad absoluta.
Lo que realmente deberían decir es: Creemos que en el mundo hay sólo 4 elementos.
O dicho con subjuntivo: Puede ser que haya sólo 4 elementos en el mundo conocido.

Hoy en día (con la ciencia actual y sus límites), sabemos que hay muchos más elementos, y ninguno de esos cuatro es realmente un elemento (el agua es un compuesto, el fuego es una combustión, el aire tiene muchos elementos que lo componen, y la "tierra" hay muchos tipos de tierra  )


----------



## Li'l Bull

duvija said:


> I could tolerate the sentence in #19, if I add 'tal vez'.
> 
> _Hay 4 o 5 sabiondos que tal vez sepan de lo que habla._



Same here.


----------



## hollylargo

!Hala! Vuelvo de un viaje y encuentro que he empezado un gran debate sin querer  Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones. La verdad es que ni siquiera pensé en la probabilidad que la cita hubiera sido traducida de otro idioma, pero parece que así es.

Bueno, tras leer todos los comentarios me parece que tiene mucho que ver con las "restrictive words", como dijo Li'l Bull. Sin embargo, y me duele mucho admitir esto, sigo sin entender el uso del subjuntivo en los ejemplos de Sendro.



Sendro Páez said:


> - Hay apenas tres artesanos que hagan este tipo de trabajo [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo]
> - Hay como mucho cuatrocientos millones de mujeres que me resulten atractivas [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo]
> - Hay solo una canción que me guste en el disco [Asevero la existencia de algo y uso el subjuntivo]​



¿Sería incorrecto usar el indicativo en esas frases? Es decir, ¿es el subjuntivo la única opción correcta en este caso o vale también el indicativo?


----------



## Sendro Páez

hollylargo said:


> ¿Sería incorrecto usar el indicativo en esas frases? Es decir, ¿es el subjuntivo la única opción correcta en este caso o vale también el indicativo?


No, no, no sería incorrecto usar el indicativo, en absoluto. Cambia la impresión que se le transmite al oyente, entre uno y otro modo, pero la información _objetiva_ que este ha de extraer es la misma.

La explicación del subjuntivo en estos tres ejemplos es la misma que hemos juntado entre Li'l Bull (post #2), chileno (#3), SevenDays (#9), HoshiBcn (#22) y yo mismo (inicio del #4).

Es decir, una vez que ha quedado claro (gracias al hallazgo léxico de Li'l Bull, no a mi insatisfactoria explicación al final del #4) que las _palabras restrictivas_ marcan una diferencia, todos estos ejemplos funcionan con una lógica similar. Si digo _similar_ y no _idéntica_ es porque las distintas locuciones adverbiales (palabras restrictivas) y las frases en sí mismas tienen significados diferentes que deben forzosamente evocar matices diferentes.

(¿Vuelves ahora de viaje? Pues no quiero darte envidia, pero te has perdido lo mejor de la ola de calor.)

Los ejemplos, escritos con la oración subordinada en indicativo:
1. Hay solo dos palancas que mueven a los hombres <> Solo hay dos palancas que mueven a los hombres
2. Hay apenas tres artesanos que hacen este tipo de trabajo <> Apenas hay tres artesanos que hacen este tipo de trabajo
3. Hay como mucho cuatrocientos millones de mujeres que me resultan atractivas <> Como mucho hay cuatrocientos millones de mujeres que me resultan atractivas
4. Hay solo una canción que me gusta en el disco <> Solo hay una canción que me gusta en el disco
5. Hay no más de cuatro o cinco sabiondos que saben de lo que habla <> No más de cuatro o cinco sabiondos hay que saben de lo que habla

Las acciones que hay en las oraciones subordinadas de estos cinco ejemplos:
1. Mover a los hombres
2. Hacer este tipo de trabajo
3. Resultarme atractivas
4. Gustarme
5. Saber de lo que alguien habla

¿Qué debemos entender según el modo verbal en que aparezcan en una frase?

· Si esas acciones aparecen en subjuntivo: las acciones tienen potencial de ocurrir, no se afirma que _estén ocurriendo_. Aquí recomiendo releer a chileno en el post #3, refrendado por SevenDays en el #13, porque, de hecho, la mitad de las versiones en francés que he encontrado de la frase de Napoleón llevan una perífrasis con "poder".

· Si las acciones aparecen en indicativo: las acciones _están ocurriendo_ (y, por tanto, tenían o tienen potencial de ocurrir, aunque esto ya no es relevante).​
Adicionalmente, la combinación con las tan comentadas locuciones adverbiales (_solo_,_ apenas_,_ como mucho_) añaden a estos ejemplos matices subjetivos del hablante: pesimismo, decepción, quizás angustia o ansiedad, incredulidad... Cada caso es interpretable.


----------



## Li'l Bull

Hi again, hollylargo.

I agree with Sendro that the indicative is also correct in those three examples.

Honestly, I've tried to explain the use of the subjunctive and the indicative in the examples in this thread on purely grammatical grounds - you know, in terms of "this is what my grammar knowledge says". However, I can tell you that if I was speaking to you, I could use either the subjuntive or the indicative and I wouldn't be thinking, "Does this sound real, unreal, likely, unlikely..." You can use the indicative or subjunctive in the examples discussed above - they both sound perfectly idiomatic.

Be careful, though, because in some constructions only one or the other is possible.


----------

